# Poor flavour



## Pieter Geldenhuys (13/1/17)

Hi all,



I trust you are all well.



I would like to know I have my Minikin V1.5 up and running @ 50 wats with my goliath v 2 tank with the std 0.5 ohm coil, but the vaping experience sucks there is just clouds and almost no taste.

Why is that is there something I can change or what tank will you suggest, my Ijust tank gives better flavour at this stage



Thanks



Best Regardss


----------



## darryn.britton (13/1/17)

What juice and wicking are you using?


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (13/1/17)

Its trinity 0mg juice and the .5 ohm coil that came with the tank


----------



## boxerulez (13/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Its trinity 0mg juice and the .5 ohm coil that came with the tank


Where did you buy the Trinity?


----------



## darryn.britton (13/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Its trinity 0mg juice and the .5 ohm coil that came with the tank


Sorry missed that "std" part in your original post. Assume it's a brand new coil and was primed etc? Perhaps try another coil? I can only imagine that would be the issue as getting a dud juice from NCV seems unlikely IMO?


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (13/1/17)

The juice is perfect in my ijust 2 I got the juice from atomic vapes in Kempton park


----------



## darryn.britton (13/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> The juice is perfect in my ijust 2 I got the juice from atomic vapes in Kempton park


You bought the mod, tank and juice there? Perhaps take them back and ask for a replacement coil or assistance in determining the issue - I'm sure they'll be happy to help?


----------



## De_Stroyer (13/1/17)

He picked both up from me earlier,
the Tank was a freebie


maybe try out the below tips to build bud ? 
http://vaping360.com/goliath-v2-rta-review/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goliath-v2-builds-and-wicking.t13702/
http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/goliath-v2-5ml-by-youde-review/23288


----------



## stevie g (13/1/17)

Once... long ago, the Goliath was considered good. Now it's worse than an ijust. 

Owned one for a week and passed it on.

Get a dripper like digiflavor Lynx. I have one and it's at the top of its game.


----------



## shabbar (13/1/17)

a mage rta , merlin mini , serpent mini are all excellent flavor tanks.


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Serpent mini and the Petri are the best flavor tanks along with the OBS Engine IMO.If you aren't into coil building i might suggest the Cleito sub ohm tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Sprint said:


> Once... long ago, the Goliath was considered good. Now it's worse than an ijust.
> 
> Owned one for a week and passed it on.
> 
> Get a dripper like digiflavor Lynx. I have one and it's at the top of its game.


@Sprint is on point with his dripping suggestion,it opens a new world of flavor and rdas can easily facilitate flavor builds like Claptons' etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

